# Canon 7d or 600d? or new lens?



## bournemouthmike (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I've got a Canon 600d (first DSLR and I've had it since October 2012). I've been enjoying wildlife photography and sometimes the images are a bit grainy in low light, using a 70-300 f/5-5.6 IS USM. I've also found the pre set autofocus points ( 9 points I think) and the frame rate a bit limiting. I've got an option to buy a 7D 2nd hand for about £700 but don't know if this would improve my photos more than a lens upgrade for a similar price? Here's an example of a shot i'd of liked to be clearer 
Red Squirrel | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I'm pretty new to this still so any advice much appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## ronlane (Jun 11, 2013)

The 600d is going to give you a lot of grain at ISO 3200. Was it so dark that you needed 3200? Why 1/400 of a second shutter speed?

I would suggest if possible to rent a faster lens and try it out in similar conditions before deciding to upgrade the camera body. Faster glass (70-200 f/2.8L) made a big difference for my 600d. [Granted I still want either the 7d or the 5d mk ii].


----------



## bournemouthmike (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Ron


----------



## TrustDust (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree with Ron on getting faster lens. Rather than getting just another crop sensor DSLR rather upgrade your lenses until you completely outgrew your camera. I nearly made the same mistake when I upgraded from my very old Canon G2. I am extremely happy with the 70-200II 2/8. I can see what you mean in the image but I am sure that a faster lens will give you better performance in lower light. The focus point also seems to be on the leaf in front of the squirrel. Don't upgrade the camera because if you only had it since Oct 2012 there is still a lot you can learn and tap into on the 600D ...

All the best


----------



## bournemouthmike (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for that, I think you're right about  not changing my camera body just yet. I've still got a lot to learn from my camera and a lens is probably a better investment. Thanks again!


----------



## Gavjenks (Jun 12, 2013)

First of all, you might not HAVE a problem with your gear.  Shooting at 3200 in broad daylight is silly, and this could just be user error / your current gear could be fine for your needs.


If we assume that you do have a real problem with speed, though, then a body upgrade would make just as much or in some cases more sense than lens upgrades, but only IF you are upgrading from crop to full frame bodies.  Doing so gives you 2, maybe even 3 more stops of speed on *every *lens by being able to set your ISO 4-8x higher for the same grain as a crop sensor. The 7D would not give you really any better ISO performance.

However:
1) This is generally more expensive than any one or even two lenses you could buy, and is a bigger step.
2) The nicer camera body will depreciate in value faster than the nicer lenses, which compounds #1 by making the body option that much more expensive in the long run too.
3) Higher speed from ISO does not give you the creative possibilities that wide apertures do.  A wide aperture = more speed, but also shallower DOF, while better ISO performance only gives you speed.  If you usually shoot stopped down, and tend to prefer broad DOF (like landscape photography), though, then this is actually an advantage for the ISO route.  Depends.

Basically, if you are planning on buying multiple faster lenses, I would suggest getting a full frame DSLR first if you're on a budget, since it will probably be more cost effective than multiple lenses which all individually solve the same problem.

On the other hand, if you primarily shoot at one typical range of focal lengths, that can be covered with one really nice piece of glass, then i'd suggest getting the glass instead first, since it will probably be more cost effective than a more expensive body that improves other ranges you don't use.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 12, 2013)

600D and 7D use same sensor, the differences in low light is minimal at best, you will not get any real noticeable improvement if you will upgrade to the 7D in low light.

For an improved low light performance you only real 2 options will be faster lens or go full frame with the Canon 6D


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2013)

Moved to the Canon forum.


----------

